# Cut the pot when back from LFS?



## parrot5 (Jan 6, 2007)

Been lurking for a long time and finally took the plunge to start a planted aquarium. Just got a few plants and they come in slotted plastic containers. (They are from Big Al's, so hopefully you will know what container I'm talking about). Am I supposed to cut the container and plant them in the gravel? Or can I just drop the whole thing in my tank? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Without cutting the pot, pull the rockwool out of the plastic pot.

Peel the rockwool off the plant's roots. (easier while in a bowl of water)

Send the pot to me to reuse (reduce and recycle).

Selectively trim the roots.

Plant the new additions into your substrate.

In all seriousness, you should watch this great video:


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

I'm not a planted expert but I've always cut the plastic off, picked off some of the planting fiber, and spread the roots a bit before planting...



parrot5 said:


> Been lurking for a long time and finally took the plunge to start a planted aquarium. Just got a few plants and they come in slotted plastic containers. (They are from Big Al's, so hopefully you will know what container I'm talking about). Am I supposed to cut the container and plant them in the gravel? Or can I just drop the whole thing in my tank? Thanks in advance.


----------



## parrot5 (Jan 6, 2007)

Oops I dropped them all in when I came back. I'll take out the floss-like cloth now. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Lee_D (Jun 11, 2010)

What types of plants are they and what effect are you trying to get? I usually trim the pot off because because there is usually more than one plant in the pot. You can seperate them and have them fill out as individual plants. If you leave them in the pot they will tend to grow more bushy. Might be harder to grow though because they will be competing for nutrients.

Lee


----------



## parrot5 (Jan 6, 2007)

As this point (beginner, with years of reading up, lol), with this lowest-tech tank (kit-LED light, no CO2, not even fertilizer at this moment), my main concern is the plant's survival. If I get to see a new leaf or growth, I'm happy. 

Hmm what did I get? Good point. It's my first time buying there, so I filled up the order sheet thinking I get to keep it (so that I can google it later). Alas the salesperson wrote up another sheet so I don't get to keep mine. When I go back to the store in a few days I'll ID it again.


----------



## Lee_D (Jun 11, 2010)

You could post a picture...


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

time to play "id this plant game' ?


----------



## don (Nov 29, 2011)

Will that video you posted was excellent and very helpful.. Im also new to planted tanks and I now that I planted about 90% of my plants incorrectly lol.. Most of them grew but the cuba and dwarf hair grass didnt.. That video should be stickied somewhere for newbies like myself


----------



## Lee_D (Jun 11, 2010)

I like the "ID this plant" game. I'm afraid I'm only good at crypts and I'm kinda gambling thats what is most likely going to come in a pot from Big Al's. I'm also kinda hoping the picture includes on of those little white plastic name tags that usually comes with the pot. 

Lee


----------



## parrot5 (Jan 6, 2007)

I went back again today and ID'd the plants (sorry no ID-the-plant game for you... lol). They are:

Elodea Densa
Green Cabomba
Hydrophilia Thai Stricta
...and a Banana plant


----------



## rubadub (Sep 12, 2010)

i tried green cabomba before
every time my fish swam through it i'd end up with green leaves everywhere
needless to say it didnt last too long in my tank before i ripped it out and threw it into one of my smaller tanks

hopefully u dont put it into a tank with medium/large sized fish


----------



## parrot5 (Jan 6, 2007)

I found the green Cabomba breaking when the tank wasn't fully cycled. Now cycled and with long hours of light, it grows denser and doesn't break off at all. I only have small fish though. 

And thank for the info everyone. I'm happy to report that I see growth!!! The ones in the shade aren't doing that well, but at least my initial fear went away.


----------



## wesignup (Apr 24, 2008)

Time to post a pic' of the setup and new growth....


----------



## parrot5 (Jan 6, 2007)

First pic is when I just got them. No fish. Every plant is the same height as the castle decoration.









Second pic with fish. Already see growth. 









Today. Yes it's very messy right now.


----------

